# New Pic`s Added And A Small Vid



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi all just to say new pic`s and small vid for you all to enjoy, just click on the link.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Paul,
Your pijjies are absolutely stunning.  
You have quite a flock. How many pigeons do you have?
Many thanks for sharing them with us.

I loved your 'not so good day' pictures with the clouds. We so very rarely see clouds here that I really enjoy pictures with big, dark clouds in them.  
A 'special' thanks for those pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Kind of an idyllic setup, isn't it? I've got so many unreleasables who can fly right now that I can't even let my birds fly at all without separating a bunch into special room or coops and then letting the others go. And then there's the hawk. You got it made, mini paul!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Paul, really enjoyed all your pictures. They look like they have a wonderful life. Your 15 year old is amazing - very nice looking bird. Thank you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I really enjoyed the new photos and the video, Paul! You have lovely birds. It's nice to be able to associate your face with your name too!  

Terry


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!
Love your setup and your beautiful birds!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks guys ill be making a longer video soon with more pic`s too lol.


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

I loved the feeding time pictures. So colourful! But my favourite was the pigeon with only one foot. I don't know why, there's just something weirdly endearing about him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Joining my fellow members in saying that you most certainly have some lovely pigeons, Paul!! You certainly have your hands full with so many.  

Your neighbors don't mind, do they?

May they always fly the skies in peace and beauty!

Shi


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Quite the beauties, Paul, and I just love the aviary. When my bf and I make the next one, hopefully it will turn out half as nice as yours.  Your birds are beautiful and looks very happy, I know you must get much enjoyment from them. I especially like the one-legged one as well.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Stunning birds, I love all of them! 

#68 Is an amazing photos, I love the action ones, it's great how you can see the bird behinde, through its wing. 
The ones that have squished them selves between the nest boxes and the ceiling are very cute!


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thank you all i do love my birds very much, i fly 18 at the moment but i have 54 in total so they keep me busy. some of my birds are between 8 to 15 years old and i have kept them that long too. i have kept pigeons for 22 years long time i think and a great hobby too.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great pics. Your birds are all beautiful and healthy and happy. I loved all pics and the video is great. 

How did the one loose his foot?

Reti


----------



## mini paul (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replys guys, the bird with one foot lost it to a rat bite it fell off after a few days but the bird is fine and happy.


----------

